# ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

شريط ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر  رفيق غربتى 


http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp?rand=0.9010900257131527​


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

رجاء التأكد من اللينك


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

ممكن تقولى الخطأ فين انا جربت اللينك وشغال مش عارفة ايه المشكلة واعذرنى انا اول مرة اشارك  وارفع ترانيم​


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

المشكله انك  حاطه اللينك الرئيسى بتاع الحساب بتاعك 
بعد ما رفعتى الترانيم  هتلاقى قصاد كل ترنيمة  علامة للكورة الارضيه 
بعد كدة كليك يمين و copy shortcut
وبعد كدة paste  
على المنتدى هنا يعنى هتنقلى اللينكات ترنيمة ترنيمة 
اما ان كنتى عايزة  تعرفى ازاى تبعتيلنا لينكات الشريط كله مرة واحدة 
فانتى بتخشى على الصفحه اللى فيها الشريط بتلاقى  فوق علامة خضرا مرسوم فى نصها علامة صح 
دوسى عليها 
هتلاقيه بعتك لصفحة تانيه فيها لينك خدى اللينك كوبى وبعد كدة دوسى save 
بعد كدة هتحطى اللينك اللى انتى اخدتيه من الموقع على المنتدى او الموضوع هنا


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

ميرسى على تعبك انا فعلا مكنتش فاهمة كدة انا عملت الى انت قلت عليه ممكن تتأكد ازا كان صح وتانى مرة انا بشكرك على تعبك 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3527920/a7c89379/sharing.html​


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

برافو عليكى تم تعديل اللينك فى الموضوع الاساسى 
 ولكن كدة كل ما هترفعى حاجه على الحساب دة هتضاف على الشريط دة ياريت تبقى تحطى بعد كدة فولدرات 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

ميرسى لتعبك معايا انا فهمت وهعمل فولدرات لكل شريط 
وميرسى ليكم فعلا وللمنتدى الاكثر من رائع فعلا​


----------



## the servant (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

سلام ونعمة مارفل,,,

مجهود رائع ومشاركة متميزة اينعم تعبتك شوية بس بجد نورت المنتدي


----------



## mervel (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

ميرسى لمرورك فراى المنتدى منور بنور المسيح ونوركم​


----------



## tokado (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

شريط جميل اوى ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا جدا  للمنتدى ربنا يبركم





> :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## tokado (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

ممكن تسعدونى وتقولبلى ازاى احمل الشريط


----------



## tokado (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

ياريت تسعدوننى  علشان احمل الشريط


----------



## mervel (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

سلام ونعمة 
لتنزيل الترانيم بتضغط على اسم الترنيمة بتفتحلك صفحة اخرى يوجد بيها من تحت دونلود دوس عليها


----------



## aymangendy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

مش عارف انزل الشريط


----------



## JOVANY22 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

شريط حلو اوى ربنا يباركك مريفل


----------



## امجد عبد الملاك (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

حقيقى انا سمعت شريط ايرينى وعجبنى اوى 
بس انا سمعتو فى كاسيت السيارة وعاوز انزلو تانى على الجهاز


----------



## امجد عبد الملاك (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

رجاء التاكد من الينك 
علشان مش عاوز يشتغل


----------



## ayman_r (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم ايرينى ابو جابر*

شريط جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مفدى2008 (12 يونيو 2008)

ترانيم جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا        
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

